# guess the song from the lyrics....



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

hi guys just a bit bored so thought i might start a bit of a game guess the name of the song and who sings it. whoever gets it right starts the next song....


runnin through the fire, running through the flame
runnin through the hatred, pushin through the blame
runnin through the hoplessness and shame
revolution already underway.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

John Butler Trio - Revolution.

Thanks google. This is a good idea, but I just proved that people can cheat. If you're gunna do it, don't put a huge amount of the lyrics in.

Here we go:

I'm gunna fight 'em off


----------



## AirCooled (Apr 17, 2011)

Revolution,JBT ?


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

i was thinkin that stupid google ....lol

ummmm is it white stripes.....7 nation army??

am i right??


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Yessir, we have a winner. It was seven nation army 

I googled my own lyric, and it even came up with the song.

If this is gunna work, people have to be honest and not google. I promise I won't 

Your go, Noah.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's mine:

You dont feel the steel till it's hanging out your back.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

ummmm..........

ok heres an easy one u guys should get this without googling it and there is 2 artist who sing this will accept either one.


i'm really close tonight.........


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> You dont feel the steel till it's hanging out your back.


 
Only the winner gets to post a song, mate. You have to guess the last one.



noah07 said:


> ummmm..........
> 
> ok heres an easy one u guys should get this without googling it and there is 2 artist who sing this will accept either one.
> 
> ...


 
No clue :s


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

its an australian classic just recently covered by a young folk group from sydney.....


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol, I have no clue.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 17, 2011)

noah07 said:


> ummmm..........
> 
> ok heres an easy one u guys should get this without googling it and there is 2 artist who sing this will accept either one.
> 
> ...



& I feel like I'm moving inside her... Fall at your feet - Crowded house. Great song!

my turn? 
"From the moment we met I was breathless, & not asbestos breathless either"


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

first letter of the some name is 'F'

rapunzal -drapht .....now thats a great song!
but too easy also....


----------



## angie90 (Apr 17, 2011)

noah07 said:


> its an australian classic just recently covered by a young folk group from sydney.....


 also crowded house are kiwis, & it was covered by Boy & Bear! It was one of my fav songs on triple JJJ last year


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

ok i better give other peeps a chance to guess... any way heres one

i break lines like petero civenoceva, and spread words like sexually transmitted diseases.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

That sounds like something stupid that Lil Wayne would rap but I could be wrong


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

u are wrong......


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

doh


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> That sounds like something stupid that Lil Wayne would rap but I could be wrong


 
I can't imagine lil wayne rapping about an aussie footy player.

Is it something by hilltop hoods, bliss n esso or drapht?


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

triple j listeners should know this....


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I can't imagine lil wayne rapping about an aussie footy player.
> 
> Is it something by hilltop hoods, bliss n esso or drapht?


True, lol, shows how into football I am


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

close it is something by an aussie hip hope artist.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol.... trying to think. Is it by Brother Black? I can imagine that group singing about football players. I don't listen to them, though.


----------



## AshMan (Apr 17, 2011)

There should be a metal version of this thread  would be much easier for me lol


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

do u guys neend some clues?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

yep


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

ok name of the song starts with "w" name of the artist starts with "d" and they r both 1 word.

ease up of my line and let me rhyme


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

noah07 said:


> ok name of the song starts with "w" name of the artist starts with "d" and they r both 1 word.
> 
> ease up of my line and let me rhyme


This is a different song yeah, tha Alkaholiks


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

no its same song just more lyrics to the song


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

That line is from tha alkoholiks song let it out

"So ease up off my line, and let me rhyme
I lose you like the jewelry that that bitch can't find
Call me E.T., but yo, it don't take a secret psychic
Cause even in the future I'ma frak it when I mic it"


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 17, 2011)

Insane in the membrane.

Works on more than one level.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

anyone??



hypochondroac said:


> Insane in the membrane.
> 
> Works on more than one level.


 
wrong......aussie hip hop artist song is played on triple j.


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 17, 2011)

That wasn't a guess.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> That wasn't a guess.


Your song is Cypress Hill, Insane in the Brain


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> That wasn't a guess.


 
well wat was it then? u have to guess the song before u can add another otherwise there will be songs everywhere...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

I did guess the song but apparently the lyrics have been rehashed so I was wrong, lol


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

do u give up??


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

yes


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

whut! - dialetrix

someone elses turn now.........


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

even make construction workers start acting kinda feminine


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

hint?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

artist initials SR and BB song initials ST

No idea?


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

nope give us more of a hint......


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

The main rapper was in jail for years for being an illegal immigrant, he was a Jamaican refugee. It is from the US.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

is it a new song or old song.....im not into the us rappers r they very famous?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

Very underground, a few years old now, about 10 years. BB is pretty famous.


----------



## dylanthomas (Apr 17, 2011)

new one.... this is how we will dance with when they try to take us down.......

bet know one will get it?!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

Paramore - Let the Flames begin


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

We can't make new ones unless the old one is guessed or given by the owner. Kaotikjezta's still stands...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

someone better guess it soon, I have to actually get off the PC for a while, lol


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> We can't make new ones unless the old one is guessed or given by the owner. Kaotikjezta's still stands...



this is the rules as for kaotics i have no idea need more clues.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

one of them is from Outkast, the other only has one eye


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

noah07 said:


> this is the rules as for kaotics i have no idea need more clues.


 
I know mate, it was directed at the other fella who decided to pop a song in. These threads are great but it's annoying when no one listens to the rules.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah i was directing my comment to him alls good mate


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol, no dramas 
'
I have no idea kaotikjezta....


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

can I say what it is then


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah off u go


----------



## dylanthomas (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah paramore


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

Slick Rick and Big Boi (outkast) - Street Talkin
And I need to sleep so someone else can go now


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Who's go is it now?


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

yours mate


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol cheers. 

Hmmm let me think.... Mine are all easy, I don't listen to much underground music.

"He's the one who likes all our pretty songs"


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

Nirvana - In Bloom??


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 17, 2011)

Now i am really sleeping


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Is that a lyric, or are you taking off?


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

someone else??

what sorta music is everyone into?? i listen to triple j at work everyday


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Just put one up mate, I'll try to answer it.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 17, 2011)

can i chuck one up for yas?


----------



## damian83 (Apr 17, 2011)

waiting for some? want a rock / metal section?


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's one:
Forfeit the game, before somebody else takes you out of the frame


----------



## damian83 (Apr 17, 2011)

linkin park p.o.a


Looking at my own reflection, When suddenly it changes, Violently it changes.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 17, 2011)

clue?


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2011)

lol why has this thread gotten to 5 pages when you can just Google the lyrics for the answer..?


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 17, 2011)

my shot my shot

the


----------



## eitak (Apr 17, 2011)

damian83 said:


> linkin park p.o.a
> 
> 
> Looking at my own reflection, When suddenly it changes, Violently it changes.



Disturbed the sickness

I never wanted it to end like this, but flies will lay their eggs . . . 

It's an old song let me know if u want a clue



SamNabz said:


> lol why has this thread gotten to 5 pages when you can just Google the lyrics for the answer..?


 
Because whats the fun if u cheat?


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2011)

eitak said:


> Because whats the fun if u cheat?



But how would you know if someone is cheating or not...?


----------



## eitak (Apr 17, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> But how would you know if someone is cheating or not...?


 
The fun isn't in someone guessing my song it's in trying to guess someone else's songs . . So if someone cheats to get the song, I won't know and it won't matter to me . . But if I cheat to get someones song it's no fun for me so I wouldn't . .


----------



## sammy09 (Apr 17, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> my shot my shot
> 
> the


 
ohh i know this one


----------



## eitak (Apr 17, 2011)

Justin bieber *shudder*


----------



## gata1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was just getting into this thread, so if i can jump in :
" we'll never weaken, we'll give it our best "


----------



## eitak (Apr 17, 2011)

clue


----------



## gata1 (Apr 17, 2011)

An Australian rock and roll band that formed in Sydney in 1976.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2011)

Rose Tattoo - We Can't Be Beaten


----------



## gata1 (Apr 17, 2011)

you got it your turn SamNabz.
I was just about to put a another clue in


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2011)

OK OK, ummm...

"if I was your desire, you would treat me right..."


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 17, 2011)

'It starts with
H to the izz-O, V to the izz-A
LP, Jay-Z, help me out'


----------



## gata1 (Apr 17, 2011)

clue ??

TOO late.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 17, 2011)

What's too late?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 17, 2011)

??


gata1 said:


> clue ??
> 
> TOO late.


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 18, 2011)

Kick it off again this morning;

Snot running down his nose 
greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes. 
Drying in the cold sun 
Watching as the frilly panties run.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 18, 2011)

Jethro Tull but can't remember song name


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 18, 2011)

Good guess, AQUALUNG


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 18, 2011)

Had the tune couldn't get the song

I can feel their laughter 
So why do I sear


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

Pearl Jam, Love them  Black
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 18, 2011)

yep


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

Somebody else


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 18, 2011)

It's your turn


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

I know PMSL they are the lyrics  sorry I thought I just posted a couple of words from the song?
Crystal


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 18, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I know PMSL they are the lyrics  sorry I thought I just posted a couple of words from the song?
> Crystal


 Somebody else are the lyrics, geez don't give us much to go on, lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Somebody else are the lyrics, geez don't give us much to go on, lol


 Ahhhhhhh you wanna clue ;-) It's bad when.....


----------



## gata1 (Apr 18, 2011)

is it called it's bad ???


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

gata1 said:


> is it called it's bad ???


Sorry, went away for a bit....errrrrr No nice try


----------



## gata1 (Apr 18, 2011)

awk theres a song by lefty frizzel called that and i hink they got those lyrics in not 100% sure though, but main thing is its not it.

as for me saying too late i was totally confused sorry about that


----------



## discomat (Apr 18, 2011)

"when I think about you I touch myself"


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

discomat said:


> "when I think about you I touch myself"


I am flattered ROFLMFAO...... No but I do a great Karaoke to that one PMSL


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 18, 2011)

Blondie - I Touch Myself


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Blondie - I Touch Myself


Noooo..... the original lyrics I posted were:- somebody else AND it's bad when you.....
but it is a female artist ;-)


----------



## Defective (Apr 18, 2011)

"there's a drought at the fountain of youth and now dehydrated
i say ****...."


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hitching a Ride. 
Greenday.

Here's one

"My goal was to see all those wild animals"


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 18, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Hitching a Ride.
> Greenday.
> 
> Here's one
> ...


Torso**** - Raped by Elephants


----------



## Defective (Apr 27, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> even make construction workers start acting kinda feminine


 
Artist is big boi and slick rick 
the song is 'street talkin'

heres a new one...
"Now I rest my head from
Such an endless dreary time
A time of hopes and happiness
That had you on my mind....."


----------



## jinin (Apr 27, 2011)

Lambert said:


> Artist is big boi and slick rick
> the song is 'street talkin'
> 
> heres a new one...
> ...



Green Day - Paper Lanterns

Heres a hard one  : "Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow."


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

jinin said:


> Green Day - Paper Lanterns
> 
> Heres a hard one  : "Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow."


Wiz Khalifa (spelling??) Black and Yellow



Lambert said:


> Artist is big boi and slick rick
> the song is 'street talkin'
> 
> heres a new one...
> ...


Did you just copy my answer?


----------



## Defective (Apr 27, 2011)

no! i actually know that song...how sad


----------



## jinin (Apr 27, 2011)

Correct.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

Lambert said:


> no! i actually know that song...how sad


 That is one of my favourite songs and hardly anyone knows it that is why I wondered.

Heres mine:

a hundred thousand angels singing


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 27, 2011)

jonah33 

One last standing


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

No sorry


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 27, 2011)

Johnny Cash 
The Man Comes Around


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

yep, you got it


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 27, 2011)

ahh well you see y i got it wrong the first time was because that song goes one hundred thousand angels you said a hundred thousand angles lol
i had to quickly play the song just to be sure. this was one of the last songs he rote in his life.

So lets see if any one can get this one.....

I, met a boy, wearing Vans, 501s, and a
Dope beastie-tee, nipple rings,
New tattoos that claim that he
Was OGT,
back in '92,
from the first EP


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 27, 2011)

liking all the aussie hiphop support


----------



## Defective (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam.Ange said:


> ahh well you see y i got it wrong the first time was because that song goes one hundred thousand angels you said a hundred thousand angles lol
> i had to quickly play the song just to be sure. this was one of the last songs he rote in his life.
> 
> So lets see if any one can get this one.....
> ...


 Tool- Hooker with a penis


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam.Ange said:


> ahh well you see y i got it wrong the first time was because that song goes one hundred thousand angels you said a hundred thousand angles lol
> i had to quickly play the song just to be sure. this was one of the last songs he rote in his life.
> 
> So lets see if any one can get this one.....
> ...


 Lol, damn spelling mistakes


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 27, 2011)

Lambert said:


> Tool- Hooker with a penis


 
haha
didint think any one would get that so quick unless ole google were helping along the way lol
n e who
nice one


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a weird song I found on my mums iPod, dont think many will get this.

When the sun goes down and the curtians up its time for the show oh oh oh.
Ain't new to the scene make way for the queen I'm on a roll oh oh oh.


----------



## jinin (Apr 27, 2011)

It is by Lady Gaga isnt it?

Edit: Super Lover?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

jinin said:


> It is by Lady Gaga isnt it?
> 
> Edit: Super Lover?


 
Well no one knows if its lady gaga or not, its weird  
But yeah, good job  Its actually pretty catchy :lol:


----------



## jinin (Apr 27, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well no one knows if its lady gaga or not, its weird
> But yeah, good job  Its actually pretty catchy :lol:



Lol ok. Ummm.... 

"the planet got fu*ked by the human condition"


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

jinin said:


> "the planet got fu*ked by the human condition"


 
sounds like my mum after a few drinks :lol:


----------



## jinin (Apr 27, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> sounds like my mum after a few drinks :lol:



Lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

jinin said:


> Lol ok. Ummm....
> 
> "the planet got fu*ked by the human condition"


 Bliss n Eso don't know the name of the song, my son who is an mc showed it to me the other day. Not usually a fan but that was pretty good.


You might like this:
borderless brethren by Royals/Empra/Rodon - Sity Statistics | Song | Free Music, Listen Now


----------



## Defective (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam.Ange said:


> haha
> didint think any one would get that so quick unless ole google were helping along the way lol
> n e who
> nice one


 i actually know this song as well, hate it and hate tool but i know how to play the bass line


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

Heres one:

Why hold the gun if you cant pull the trigger 
Why say you can do it when you can't deliver 
Why a drink vodka if ya got a weak liver


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Heres one:
> 
> Why hold the gun if you cant pull the trigger
> Why say you can do it when you can't deliver
> Why a drink vodka if ya got a weak liver


Stupidest song and band ever, besides lil wayne,
Black Eyed Peas - Do It Like This, they were great pre fergie


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

Black Eyed Peas are awesome


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

They suck, they were awesome, check out there stuff before Fergie joined, much better


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess this one  BRAND new, didnt even know it was out, thought it was being released in May 

When he comes to me, I am ready
I'll wash his feet with my hair if he needs
Forgive him when his tongue lies through his brain
Even after three times, he betrays me


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 27, 2011)

I dunno but I'd say Lady Gaga, yuk


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I dunno but I'd say Lady Gaga, yuk


 
Haha yeah. Lady gaga Judas. Its actually catchy :? All her songs are catchy its annoying.
I dont want to like her songs, but they always end up being my faves 
Sigh, looks like I'll be buying her new album. She may be a crazy meat wearing yellow haired alien but she writes good songs


----------



## Defective (Apr 28, 2011)

Yet she doesn't write them, she has someone write songs for her


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 28, 2011)

No one will get this:

See when the rain falls on my window
And the thunder crashes on my ceiling
It brings back the utmost feeling
Of the day I saw you leaving
Now anytime I see our picture
Thinking bout being with ya


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 28, 2011)

ITzSpAzz said:


> No one will get this:
> 
> See when the rain falls on my window
> And the thunder crashes on my ceiling
> ...


I don't even want to admit I know what that song is, lol


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 28, 2011)

Why?

Thats just the intro part


----------



## Kyro (Apr 29, 2011)

One of my favourite songs, i'm sure plenty of you will know this

Threw you the obvious and you flew 
with it on your back, a name in your recollection, 
thrown down among a million same.
difficult not to feel a little bit disappointed 
and passed over 
when i've looked right through 
to see you naked and oblivious


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 29, 2011)

Kyro said:


> One of my favourite songs, i'm sure plenty of you will know this
> 
> Threw you the obvious and you flew
> with it on your back, a name in your recollection,
> ...



Is it 3 Libras by A Perfect Circle?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh and yours was Brutha, Be With You


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 29, 2011)

Let me guess google helped you?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

ITzSpAzz said:


> Let me guess google helped you?


 Remember I said I was emabarassed to admit I knew that song, I have a teenage son who thinks it is funny to find the lamest songs ever made and annoy me with them:evil:


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 29, 2011)

hahahhaa alright 

Your son is the greatest hahahha


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

ITzSpAzz said:


> hahahhaa alright
> 
> Your son is the greatest hahahha


He even put that Friday song on his ipod so when people say how much they hate it he can say "Look, I have that here" and play it, grrrr


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats a bit too far


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

He hates the songs too, but not as much as he likes annoying people.


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh hahaha typical kid.

Even though im a kid too.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 29, 2011)

ITzSpAzz said:


> Oh hahaha typical kid.
> 
> Even though im a kid too.


I get my revenge and pump my music through the house, pity he likes half of it


----------



## Kyro (Apr 29, 2011)

ITzSpAzz said:


> Is it 3 Libras by A Perfect Circle?



It is


----------

